# are there any supplements that help control binge eating?



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I must admit that this is a huge problem for me-binge eating. It gets really uncontrollabe most of the time when I get anxious and stressed out about school and stuff. I was just wondering whether binge eating is related to low levels of certain nutrients or something. And if so, I could take these supplements to help control this impulsive behavior. I hate eating like a pig and then feeling damn awful about it afterwards


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

cravings for fatty foods or carbohydrates might be an indicator that you are not getting enough fats (try omega fatty acid capsules... they also help with depression) or carbs. without the bingeing, how is your diet? if you're eating less calories than you should then i'm sure your body will be desperate for more food and you'll end up binge eating.

i've gone through periods where i've binged A LOT.. like, to the point where i'd feel physically ill, and when i did it reguarly it was when i always restricted my diet a lot. i still do it occaisonally but only when i'm really stressed.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Green tea is a well known appetite suppressant.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You owe it to yourself to research online L Tryptophan. Used many years in the treatment of addiction et al. I've been using it for about 3-4 mths for improving my sleep. One side effecgt is that I can easily control my appetite. Yays for me-bo. :boogie I've tried 4-5 brands and found for me, SOURCE NATURALS w/vitamin b6 works really well.


----------

